# THR22 Asked and Answered thread



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, there will be a first look.

Due to the release schedule of the THR22 and the nature of testing, a first look isn't available on "Day 1." But there will be a first look. The team is already on it. In the meantime, I'm happy to answer whatever questions you have. If any of you have a THR22, feel free to chime in as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's what I know so far:

The TiVo User Interface will be on an otherwise stock HR22-100. If you have an HR22-100, you will not be able to upgrade it yourself.

There will be TiVo Suggestions, Wishlist Recording and Swivel Search. Swivel Search will only work if the DVR is connected to the internet.

There will be a Peanut Remote but it is specific to the THR22. The White DIRECTV remote will also operate the THR22.

There is a Deleted Items folder, and more than 50 season passes.

There will be support for Music and Photos if your DVR is connected to your LAN. There is an app you can download at TiVo.com for this.

The interactive channels like ACTIVE and the Scoreguide will work.

There are two 30-minute buffers.

eSATA works.

DBSTalk will not be participating in pre-release testing (CE.)

Scheduling via directv.com will work. Scheduling through the DIRECTV app "might" work, I'm not sure.

What isn't supported:
TVApps
Youtube
Netflix
Pandora
3D
GameSearch
DIRECTV2PC
Nomad
Whole-Home
TiVo KidZone
Picture-in-Graphics (PIG)
Front-panel dimming
DIRECTV App for iPad

Pricing:
$199 to lease
Monthly TiVo Service $5 *plus* $7 mirroring charge
HD Access must be on the account

If you paid for Lifetime TiVo service you can swap the old TiVo receiver without incurring the $5/month TiVo service fee.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please feel free to add anything you have learned from your own experience, but please do not rely on rumor and speculation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Informational screens, courtesy of engadget.com:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Pricing...isn't there also the standard DVR fee per account to pay as well? Basically the fees for this are the same as the DirecTV DVR with the additional $5 Tivo fee, correct?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What isn't supported:
> TVApps
> Youtube
> Netflix
> ...


I said in another thread that I was surprised by the lack of support for 3D, and especially YouTube (YouTube being available on stand-alone TiVos for quite some time), but KidZone is a _BIG_ surprise given that it was announced for the THR22 back when the unit was announced.

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Right. The regular DVR, mirroring, and HD access fees apply; just add the additional $5 "TiVo Tax."


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I said in another thread that I was surprised by the lack of support for 3D, and especially YouTube (YouTube being available on stand-alone TiVos for quite some time), but KidZone is a _BIG_ surprise given that it was announced for the THR22 back when the unit was announced.
> 
> ~Alan


I can confirm that KidZone is not part of the THR22. Not from my own eyes but from a very reliable source.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can confirm that KidZone is not part of the THR22. Not from my own eyes but from a very reliable source.


I wasn't doubting you.... just surprised.



> The product will support the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services, including TiVo's Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone.


DIRECTV and TiVo to Launch New HD DIRECTV DVR with TiVo Service

It was clearly stated in the original press release... I'd say maybe it will come later, and it's possible, but given the time since the original press release, it's sad that it's not there from the start.

I've often said that TiVo KidZone is a GREAT feature for parents... one TiVo should really promote more. Given that the product lacks WHDVR, 3D, YouTube, Netflix, Pandora, etc., it's sad that it's missing a feature that it was announced to have.

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, it was in the original press release. I remember it well. Unfortunately, forward facing statements, blah, blah, press release, blah, blah, unexpected circumstances, you know. 

So far I'm not hearing that it will come later, but lines of communication to the TiVo developers aren't as... well-defined as my lines to my friends in El Segundo.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I get that it doesn't support Whole Home, but does it support SWiM? What's required to hook both tuners and ethernet up to a SWiM network?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

SWiM is supported and so is the use of a Cinema Connection kit for networking.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

To be clear, this means I only need to hook up a single SWiM cable, and both tuners and ethernet are connected?


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Do you think a future software release would enable youtube? I can't see why a service as simple as that can't be offered since its a internet connected device. I guess services like guru guides and web cast videos are surely out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

balboadave said:


> To be clear, this means I only need to hook up a single SWiM cable, and both tuners and ethernet are connected?


Yes. I'll confirm that personally in the next few days. You would need a DECA to split out the ethernet portion.



mkdtv21 said:


> Do you think a future software release would enable youtube? I can't see why a service as simple as that can't be offered since its a internet connected device. I guess services like guru guides and web cast videos are surely out.


There are no plans to launch youtube in the future, but plans can always change.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> I said in another thread that I was surprised by the lack of support for 3D, and especially YouTube (YouTube being available on stand-alone TiVos for quite some time), but KidZone is a BIG surprise given that it was announced for the THR22 back when the unit was announced.
> 
> ~Alan


That's because everyone's kids grew up while the parents were waiting for this thing to come out!

That is a long list of unsupported features. Between that and it's the old SD interface on an older DVR, I'll pass. DirecTV's in house HD GUI on HR24 (and upcoming HR34) is more my style.

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as I know yes. I'll confirm that personally in the next few days. You would need a DECA to split out the ethernet portion.


Thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

cypherx said:


> That's because everyone's kids grew up while the parents were waiting for this thing to come out!


:lol:

Joking aside... I feel that with the right advertising, TiVo could find a niche alongside the DirecTV DVRs with individuals who have small children. DirecTV's parental controls seem to be an afterthought (no offense to DirecTV, as I don't know any other provider other than TiVo who does better), and TiVo KidZone is DEFINITELY a feature that I'd consider worth more than $5 extra a month.

There's a lot of GREAT TiVo features on this device, and a few great DirecTV features. The lack of WHDVR is a deal-breaker for me, but even then, the most disappointing aspect is that once again, it's a handicapped TiVo.

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you paid for Lifetime TiVo service you can swap the old TiVo receiver without incurring the $5/month TiVo service fee.


What if someone already swapped their old D*Tivo for an HRXX?

Will older D*TiVo peanut remotes work with the THR22?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Will older D*TiVo peanut remotes work with the THR22?


No color buttons...

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure on either of those, but I think that if you gave up your TiVo you lose the lifetime service. You might be able to talk to someone like Ellen's office about that. 

As for other remotes, all I know is that you can use the white remote. I'm trying to get clarification about other remotes.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I don't plan on getting this unit, but there's probably others like me that had the TiVo lifetime and then had it converted to DVR Lifetime when they got rid of their TiVo.

So they might be wondering if they could convert it back to lifetime TiVo. And if they could (or even if people still have a TiVo to turn in), would they not have to pay the $5 tivo fee as well as the DVR fee? Or would they have to pay the DVR fee, but not the TiVo fee? 


As for the remotes, I forgot that they didn't have the colored buttons. I've got a couple in the closet that I'd like to see be worth something again.  Especially a cool silver and black one that I have.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well... clarification on the remote issue. Older TiVo remotes do not work with the THR22. Remotes designed for standalone TiVos do not work either. You can use the RC series or the remote that comes with it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Will the new tivo remote work a directv DVR? I suspect it will, but I wonder if it has all 8 ir codes built into it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> Do you think a future software release would enable youtube? I can't see why a service as simple as that can't be offered since its a internet connected device. I guess services like guru guides and web cast videos are surely out.


There is always a chance, but I wouldn't expect it anytime soon. I think we won't see anything other than bug fixes on this platform to be honest, not unless it does surprisingly well. I'd expect to see a tivo version of the hr34 before we see any real additional features added to this tvio, but who knows.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Will the new tivo remote work a directv DVR? I suspect it will, but I wonder if it has all 8 ir codes built into it.


I'll tell you after I try it.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not 100% sure on either of those, but I think that if you gave up your TiVo you lose the lifetime service. You might be able to talk to someone like Ellen's office about that.
> 
> As for other remotes, all I know is that you can use the white remote. I'm trying to get clarification about other remotes.


When I purchased my Sony SAT-T60 DirecTivo back in 2001 I bought the lifetime subscription, I was told at the time that it was on that box only. In 2005 I got a DirecTivo R10 and DirecTv said that it wasn't on the unit it was on the account, and thus moved my lifetime to that R10. I lost it when I got an HR20 but they fixed it, turns out they should have added the HR20 before removing the R10. No issues when I replaced the HR20 with an HR22, I just asked that they add it before removing the HR20. Its now 10 years with lifetime DVR service, not bad for $299.

I guess I am wondering if I add a THR-22 will I pay anything other than the $6 for another box (and price of the box of course). 
Though I am quite used to the DirecTv interface, and want to add another DVR, I just don't know if I need this Tivo unit.

Ed


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

A couple years ago, DirecTV notified me that my DirecTivo (Hughes DVR40) would no longer work in my market (Peoria-Bloomington). I already had an HR20 on my main TV and an installer had put a SL-5 dish + a standard oval dish on my roof. I asked the DirecTV rep if I could get a HD TiVo to replace the SD box... I was told that when the DiercTV HD TiVo came out I'd be able to use it in place of the old Hughes, but it might be a few months. Well, a few months has turned into 2 years now and my Hughes box is sitting in my closet doing nothing. I am sure it is too late to get the free swap, since they sent me a HR22 to replace the Hughes... but do you think it might be possible to add the new HD TiVo without adding another 2 year programming commitment?


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious: will the new TiVo be the only DVR that you can request/order specifically? Or did D* change that policy across the board?

(I have two HR20's that I like, but I hear other models and possibly the newer HR's are faster/better -- but I've always thought you can't request a particular model so I'm holding on to my HR20's until they die.)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not 100% sure on either of those, but I think that if you gave up your TiVo you lose the lifetime service. You might be able to talk to someone like Ellen's office about that.
> 
> As for other remotes, all I know is that you can use the white remote. I'm trying to get clarification about other remotes.


TiVo lifetime only becomes inelligible if the entire account is disconnected. I'm not saying that people who have left and came back never got it back (or that they haven't) but keeping a TiVo active is not part of the deal.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Shades228" said:


> TiVo lifetime only becomes inelligible if the entire account is disconnected. I'm not saying that people who have left and came back never got it back (or that they haven't) but keeping a TiVo active is not part of the deal.


I thought there was a directv free dvr service for life, as well as a separate TiVo directv dvr free for life, and they where different. Not positive though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'll tell you after I try it.


While you're at it, I am curios if you could get the new TiVo to work rf with a directv remote. Even if it doesn't have settings in the menu, I wonder if you could program a directv remote like you do a regular directv dvr with its access card numbers, and then see what happens. You never know. I'd be even more curios if you cold do that and work both rf and ir at the same time, something I wish there was a setting for in the current directv boxes.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I thought there was a directv free dvr service for life, as well as a separate TiVo directv dvr free for life, and they where different. Not positive though.


We started with 2 DirecTiVo SAT-T60 Sony units and we purchased Lifetime service on both from TiVo, not DirecTV. The programming of course was DirecTV.

At some point, the Lifetime per-box TiVo service was handed off by TiVo to DirecTV where it became Lifetime per-account from DirecTV. As we replaced a couple of defective units with DirecTiVo replacements, nothing affected the Lifetime service. When we added 2 HR10-250 units, these were also included in the Lifetime per account.

Since then we have had a mix of DirecTiVo SD and HD and DirecTV HR-2x DVRs, all covered by the Lifetime per account.

We are now down to one SAT-T60 SD DirecTiVo and one HR10-250 HD DirecTiVo (plus 2 HR2x boxes). I am wondering where we stand on the $5 fee if we want to replace the two DirecTiVo's with the THR-22 new units.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I thought there was a directv free dvr service for life, as well as a separate TiVo directv dvr free for life, and they where different. Not positive though.


They are different however keeping a TiVo active on the account is not a requirement of free tivo for life.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> They are different however keeping a TiVo active on the account is not a requirement of free tivo for life.


They are not different.

The DIRECTV DVR Lifetime Service - $0.00 that appears on my bill was originally DirecTiVo Lifetime service. Over time it progressed from DirecTiVo only (all DirecTV had for DVRs at first) to all DVRs, whether DirecTiVo or HR-xx.


----------



## BryanLyle (Nov 23, 2007)

Is this compatible with the AM21 for over the air signals?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

oenophile said:


> Curious: will the new TiVo be the only DVR that you can request/order specifically? Or did D* change that policy across the board?
> 
> (I have two HR20's that I like, but I hear other models and possibly the newer HR's are faster/better -- but I've always thought you can't request a particular model so I'm holding on to my HR20's until they die.)


I would think the Tivo and HR34 would be the only ones you could order specifically through DirecTV. That is until/if a THR24 or HR35 come out, then you could get a THR22 or THR24 etc.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The stand alone Series 2 and above support logical filters for the Wishlists. Unfortunately the older DirecTiVos do not. Does the THR22 support Wishlists with logical filters?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> While you're at it, I am curios if you could get the new TiVo to work rf with a directv remote. Even if it doesn't have settings in the menu, I wonder if you could program a directv remote like you do a regular directv dvr with its access card numbers, and then see what happens. You never know. I'd be even more curios if you cold do that and work both rf and ir at the same time, something I wish there was a setting for in the current directv boxes.


I think RF works, yes.



BryanLyle said:


> Is this compatible with the AM21 for over the air signals?


Yes, definitely.



LI-SVT said:


> The stand alone Series 2 and above support logical filters for the Wishlists. Unfortunately the older DirecTiVos do not. Does the THR22 support Wishlists with logical filters?


I don't know... I never used logical filters on a TiVo. If you give me an example of how to use them I'll try and let you know.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

So do we have any way to get insider information as to why the Tivo can't just be a call in to order, download to receiver? Of course they would mail the remote and documentation... but this would save TONS of costs rather then replacing perfectly good working HR models already out in the field.

Say an HR22 has 0x04D1 software loaded on it.... why couldn't it just be authorized to download Tivo 0x0189? (Signal sent to it, or reboot and 0-2-4-6-8).

Is it purely a contractual issue because the Tivo logo is not sticky taped to the front of the unit?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It can't download to the receiver because to change an HR22 to a TiVo requires a change at a very deep level. It's still a software change but these devices were never designed to accept that sort of programming change over the air. 

I can't get into more detail than that, but simple answer is, it's technical not contractual.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> I would think the Tivo and HR34 would be the only ones you could order specifically through DirecTV. That is until/if a THR24 or HR35 come out, then you could get a THR22 or THR24 etc.


I'd agree with that concept. I think directv basically controls their inventory by category, and TiVo hd dvr is its own category, just as the hr34 will be its own category.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"cypherx" said:


> So do we have any way to get insider information as to why the Tivo can't just be a call in to order, download to receiver? Of course they would mail the remote and documentation... but this would save TONS of costs rather then replacing perfectly good working HR models already out in the field.
> 
> Say an HR22 has 0x04D1 software loaded on it.... why couldn't it just be authorized to download Tivo 0x0189? (Signal sent to it, or reboot and 0-2-4-6-8).
> 
> Is it purely a contractual issue because the Tivo logo is not sticky taped to the front of the unit?


The first problem with that idea is that there are that many people with hr22-100s that will want to change to a TiVo. I doubt very many people that have that specific unit will change. And remember, it would also have to be that exact model and manufacturer.

Add in its not technically something that should be done, and it won't be happening.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

If you would like to swap one of your receiver with this one, do you still have to pay the $199 fee? If your no longer on contract would you have to renew?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no "1-for-1" swap. Unless a CSR offers you a better deal, you'll pay $199 and get a new two-year commitment.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> There is no "1-for-1" swap. Unless a CSR offers you a better deal, you'll pay $199 and get a new two-year commitment.


Ok, thanks


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think RF works, yes.
> 
> Yes, definitely.
> 
> I don't know... I never used logical filters on a TiVo. If you give me an example of how to use them I'll try and let you know.


Ok Stuart I am giving these instructions from memory. Consider them a framework and not literal step by step. If the below is not enough information I can get you exact step by step instructions.

1>Create a keyword Wishlist. Lets say "Sprint Cup."

2>After spelling it out select done entering keyword.

3>Select add additional keyword. Lets say "Practice."

4>After spelling it out select done entering keyword.

5>Now select add additinal keyword but this time highlight the word practice. Hit the thumbs down button. Now the word practice has a minus sign in front. The result will be anything Sprint Cup but no results with the word Practice in it. Of course this is just like the HR2X NNOT.

I wish I could think of something more relevant for this time of year but I guess you can tell I am a sports guy. This feature is sorely missing from my HR10. My Series 2 and TiVo HD can both do this stuff. Makes search results pin point.

Thanks for you input on this!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Seems to me it should be pretty obvious whether or not there's an option to add an additional keyword. Thanks!


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

If the box still has classic TiVo settings Menus, could you possibly post the software version number under System Information?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will do that as soon as practical, and it will also be part of the Issues thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the latest software/system info: 

Version: 018A
Software ID: 11.2.3-01-3-627


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's the latest software/system info:
> 
> Version: 018A
> Software ID: 11.2.3-01-3-627


Thanks.


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Are these Tivo THR22 receivers new or re-manufactured? I thought they weren't building any 'HR22' units anymore?


----------



## rodnig1 (May 31, 2011)

funny thing... i have been a directv subscriber since 95, and have had a directivo receiver since 2003, and continue to have 2 of them active on my account.

i called directv to order 1, or 2 of them today, but i cannot get one, since i am not in their "market"

why would they release them to specific markets, and not to the loyal tivo subscribers who have had tivo all these years?? so, instead of a loyal tivo subscriber, some joe off the street who never had tivo gets one before me?

weird


----------



## shadowbozo (Jan 31, 2007)

I switched to DISH and the wife hates their DVR almost as much as the DTV ones. We had 3 SD Tivo's before switching to DISH. What is needed to switch back to DTV? Are they offering any sort of deals on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

rodnig1 said:


> funny thing... i have been a directv subscriber since 95, and have had a directivo receiver since 2003, and continue to have 2 of them active on my account.
> 
> i called directv to order 1, or 2 of them today, but i cannot get one, since i am not in their "market"
> 
> ...


They haven't been released nationally, they always start small in a more controlled fashion, getting installers trained etc.

Same thing happened with the HR34, people who may have no idea what they're getting ends up with them and the big fans have to wait.

Though, I'm kind of doubting that many new subscribers are getting this, I'd think DirecTV would still default to their normal equipment. Tivo would probably be mostly for those that ask for it in that market and want it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

keyoctave said:


> Are these Tivo THR22 receivers new or re-manufactured? I thought they weren't building any 'HR22' units anymore?


As far as I know they are all new.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Will there be a manual available in PDF format?


----------



## docawkward (Dec 8, 2011)

Does this solve the issue that DTV has with the 30 second fast forward button? I'm talking about the 2-3 second lag while the screen visually fast forwards, showing segments of the commercials you're avoiding. Compare to Dish, which instantly snaps to the next segment when you hit the button.

If so, it's worth the 5 bucks a month to me. The options of mashing that damn button 6 times and waiting for the commercials to pass, or mashing FF 4 times and missing the mark every time drives me insane, but they have me in their shackles thanks to the NFL.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

docawkward said:


> Does this solve the issue that DTV has with the 30 second fast forward button? I'm talking about the 2-3 second lag while the screen visually fast forwards, showing segments of the commercials you're avoiding. Compare to Dish, which instantly snaps to the next segment when you hit the button.
> 
> If so, it's worth the 5 bucks a month to me. The options of mashing that damn button 6 times and waiting for the commercials to pass, or mashing FF 4 times and missing the mark every time drives me insane, but they have me in their shackles thanks to the NFL.


On the current Directv HRs, you can do a search for "30SKIP", keyword, All , Done, and it will just skip the 30 seconds, not do the default slip (the showing segments of the commercial thing).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Will there be a manual available in PDF format?


Eventually, yes. All I have now is a printed one.


----------



## docawkward (Dec 8, 2011)

weaver6 said:


> On the current Directv HRs, you can do a search for "30SKIP", keyword, All , Done, and it will just skip the 30 seconds, not do the default slip (the showing segments of the commercial thing).


Wow, thank you so much. Sorry that my prior searches hadn't discovered this.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

I'm embarrassed to admit I don't know why DIRECTV CINEMA isn't available. And shouldn't it be on the list of not included features?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That list isn't complete, unfortunately.


----------



## Marlbs (Feb 19, 2010)

I have waited so long for the new HD Tivo only to now be told that I have to wait till some point after the first of the year to have a shot at getting one.

What I don't understand is why those of us with the SD Tivo who have been asking to upgrade are not first on the list to upgrade.

Very unhappy that once again DirecTV is going to make me wait and still can't tell me when I will be able to get it.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That list isn't complete, unfortunately.


So why isn't DIRECTV CINEMA available?


----------



## rodnig1 (May 31, 2011)

Marlbs said:


> I have waited so long for the new HD Tivo only to now be told that I have to wait till some point after the first of the year to have a shot at getting one.
> 
> What I don't understand is why those of us with the SD Tivo who have been asking to upgrade are not first on the list to upgrade.
> 
> Very unhappy that once again DirecTV is going to make me wait and still can't tell me when I will be able to get it.


agreed!!! they had been trying for years to get me to upgrade my dvr-80 and my hr10-250.... now im last in line!!?!?

but... since i am a tivo subscriber, i am "grandfathered" in so i dont have to pay the extra fee that they are imposing


----------



## stephen431 (Jan 10, 2008)

bodosom said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit I don't know why DIRECTV CINEMA isn't available. And shouldn't it be on the list of not included features?


DirecTV Cinema is listed as a supported item on the press release at the beginning of this thread, and the email I just got from TiVo.


----------



## Rick73tii (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you know if the IR control codes for the THR22-100 will be the same as TIVO non-DirecTv control codes? I have a Control4 video distribution system for our house and want to swap out my current non-TIVO DirecTv box for the new THR22-100. The Control4 system requires IR codes to map to its remotes. I have the existing codes working with TIVO boxes running with cable cards. I am hoping the same TIVO IR codes will work with the THR22-100. THought? Tks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"rodnig1" said:


> agreed!!! they had been trying for years to get me to upgrade my dvr-80 and my hr10-250.... now im last in line!!?!?
> 
> but... since i am a tivo subscriber, i am "grandfathered" in so i dont have to pay the extra fee that they are imposing


There are old TiVo subs in their test markets too I am sure. Role it out slowly, so you can see what demand really is going to be and then you don't need to worry about more being order than you have.

And if you have free dvr services that's great, you will only have to pay the TiVo fee then. Both are required, and I haven't seen anyone say they wave them both, and in fact I believe getting rid of that ability so tivo can make more money is one part of the reason they added the TiVo fee in the first place.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Rick73tii" said:


> Do you know if the IR control codes for the THR22-100 will be the same as TIVO non-DirecTv control codes? I have a Control4 video distribution system for our house and want to swap out my current non-TIVO DirecTv box for the new THR22-100. The Control4 system requires IR codes to map to its remotes. I have the existing codes working with TIVO boxes running with cable cards. I am hoping the same TIVO IR codes will work with the THR22-100. THought? Tks.


Both the DirecTV remote and the new TiVo remote are interchangeable, so probably. It is possible they will use different codes than a directv receiver, but somehow I doubt it. You will likely need to reprogram your system, but don't know for sure.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bodosom said:


> So why isn't DIRECTV CINEMA available?


Now to be clear, I think some On Demand content is available, but not the movies that are pre-delivered to your hard drive, the ones that show up with a checkmark in a green circle.

I'm going to look into this, but if that's true then it would be, because TiVo's aren't set up to store that stuff.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Will the External drive work the same way on the THR22, as a replacement for the internal drive or in addition to the existing drive ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"naijai" said:


> Will the External drive work the same way on the THR22, as a replacement for the internal drive or in addition to the existing drive ?


I would expect so. It's been said that's a hardware thing, not a software thing on the current hr2xs


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's what I know so far:
> 
> The TiVo User Interface will be on an otherwise stock HR22-100. If you have an HR22-100, you will not be able to upgrade it yourself.
> 
> ...


Wish this was based on the Tivo ELITE platform---

Needs a PIG guide

Needs 2 buffers of longer time - at least 1 hour for each buffer

Needs TiVo KidZone

-----Below features that is good that are not supported
TVApps
Youtube
Netflix
Pandora
3D
GameSearch
DIRECTV2PC
Nomad
Whole-Home

Will the DIRECTV allow us to change series links online ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"blll000093" said:


> Wish this was based on the Tivo ELITE platform---
> 
> Needs a PIG guide
> 
> ...


This new TiVo is based on the old directv TiVo platform, so the software will have the general look and feel of that. You won't have any real ability to do anything other than schedule a recording, which all units can do, online.


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Right. The regular DVR, mirroring, and HD access fees apply; just add the additional $5 "TiVo Tax."


that "tax" is per account not per Tivo DVR ?

so no matter of you have 1 2 3 4 HD TIVOS on your account - you still only pay 5 per account + the 7 dollar per account dvr fee ?


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

Will this have an 1080p / HD guide ?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"blll000093" said:


> Will this have an 1080p / HD guide ?


Nope


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can confirm that KidZone is not part of the THR22. Not from my own eyes but from a very reliable source.


IF no KidsZone then what is that 4th icon feature that is touching the picture of the reciver at this link called ? http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver


----------



## blll000093 (Dec 9, 2011)

cypherx said:


> Nope


Thanks for nothing then DIRECTV


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

blll000093 said:


> IF no KidsZone then what is that 4th icon feature that is touching the picture of the reciver at this link called ? http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver


Most likely an error.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

blll000093 said:


> IF no KidsZone then what is that 4th icon feature that is touching the picture of the reciver at this link called ? http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver


Parental controls.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

blll000093 said:


> Thanks for nothing then DIRECTV


You mean Tivo.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Parental controls.


Oops, forgot they were separate  You're correct.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you think "D" would consider adding Whole Home at some point? I would like to try a new Tivo BUT I love my Deca Whole Home and we use it extensivey on every receiver. Unless the D-Tivo can join my Deca cloud family, it wont be showing up in my home but I can always wish.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a few questions. 

Can the new Tivo output both HDMI and Component at the same time? I know the older HR10-250 couldn't do that. Not looking for it to output different pictures, just want my Slingbox to work. 

Does the channel selection actually work? On the old Tivos, if you told it that you didn't get a channel, it wouldn't try to record from that channel. IOW, a wishlist for a local baseball team wouldn't try to record from other regional sports networks. Sure, Game Search helps with this on the current DTV boxes, but it's not perfect. 

In line with the above comment, what about the old problem that Tivo had where every week the Sunday Ticket channels would get added back into the channels you received, basically breaking sports wish lists.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Budget_HT said:


> They are not different.
> 
> The DIRECTV DVR Lifetime Service - $0.00 that appears on my bill was originally DirecTiVo Lifetime service. Over time it progressed from DirecTiVo only (all DirecTV had for DVRs at first) to all DVRs, whether DirecTiVo or HR-xx.


What he was talking about is different.

At the beginning DIRECTV sold the TiVo for life and then realised that it would include every dvr fee, non TiVo's, so they stopped.

Then later on there was a national offer for customers to get free dvr service, no longer selling TiVo, for life.

Two different promotions.

Again the lifetime TiVo service did not require someone to keep a TiVo active.


----------



## Sleeper (Oct 1, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Pricing:
> $199 to lease
> Monthly TiVo Service $5 *plus* $7 mirroring charge
> HD Access must be on the account


What's the $7 mirroring charge? Is that the standard "extra receiver" charge?

Previously, Tivo service was (and still is) included in the Premier package. Do you know if this is still the case?

TIA


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Question: I have never had TIVO nor do I know a whole lot about it other than from these very helpful forums BUT does the TIVO need to be connected to the phone line constantly? or connected to the internet constantly?

And second question: I can connect this myself? switch my hr22 for the TIVO?

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Sleeper" said:


> What's the $7 mirroring charge? Is that the standard "extra receiver" charge?
> 
> Previously, Tivo service was (and still is) included in the Premier package. Do you know if this is still the case?
> 
> TIA


Yes, that's the mirroring fee.

No, no dvr service is included in premier anymore, hasn't been for a while.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like the DirecTV cinema that TiVo can't do is the pushed movies via sat. Bt if those movies are also available via on demand, then it doesn't matter, so this is really only an issue if you aren't going to hook it up to the Internet.


----------



## cocofalco (Oct 9, 2011)

I came to DTV after being a Tivo Stand-alone (w) Comcast subscriber - does the program guide use the data from Tivo or DTV. Specifically I'm looking for the episode number info. Maybe you could post a screen shot of the episode info screens.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

How does FF look? Is it smooth, like the old DirecTivo with MPEG2, or is it choppy like the HRxx receivers, which many have blamed on the MPEG4 encoding?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The stand alone TiVos allow the guide to overlay a recording during playback. That is something the HR10 could not do. Can The THR22 display the guide over a recording?


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

One other question. Is an SWM required or will it work with the older multi-switches.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

cocofalco said:


> I came to DTV after being a Tivo Stand-alone (w) Comcast subscriber - does the program guide use the data from Tivo or DTV. Specifically I'm looking for the episode number info. Maybe you could post a screen shot of the episode info screens.


The guide data comes from DIRECTV. I'll be sure to include an episode info screen in the first look.



balboadave said:


> How does FF look? Is it smooth, like the old DirecTivo with MPEG2, or is it choppy like the HRxx receivers, which many have blamed on the MPEG4 encoding?


Looked about the same as an HR21 to me, not smooth like MPEG2. I'll play some more and try.



LI-SVT said:


> The stand alone TiVos allow the guide to overlay a recording during playback. That is something the HR10 could not do. Can The THR22 display the guide over a recording?


Another one for me to try tonight.



midas69 said:


> One other question. Is an SWM required or will it work with the older multi-switches.


I am pretty sure it will work with a legacy setup.


----------



## per_dap (Dec 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The guide data comes from DIRECTV. I'll be sure to include an episode info screen in the first look.
> 
> Looked about the same as an HR21 to me, not smooth like MPEG2. I'll play some more and try.
> 
> ...


great no glow in dark, thanks for nothing DirecTV - and posting multiple times about facts is not spamming, stop willfully lying and erasing cold hard facts about who decided what for this reciever.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

per_dap said:


> great no glow in dark, (truncated)


What do you mean? If you're referring to the ring LEDs, I can assure you they're quite bright and on constantly.


----------



## per_dap (Dec 9, 2011)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> What do you mean? If you're referring to the ring LEDs, I can assure you they're quite bright and on constantly.


the remote


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> LI-SVT said:
> 
> 
> > The stand alone TiVos allow the guide to overlay a recording during playback. That is something the HR10 could not do. Can The THR22 display the guide over a recording?
> ...


I can answer this. Yes, you can bring up the onscreen guide while a recording is playing.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

per_dap said:


> the remote


Then no, it doesn't glow. This was most likely because making it glow *AND* have RF functionality would be too great a drain on the batteries.

For the record, the Tivo Premiere does not have the Glo Remote either. Only the XL and Elite.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> For the record, the Tivo Premiere does not have the Glo Remote either. Only the XL and Elite.


Yeah... that was an unfortunate cost cutting measure.

The TiVo Series 3 had it. The remote is far superior on it to the one I had on my TiVo Series 2, or my DirecTiVos.

~Alan


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... that was an unfortunate cost cutting measure.
> 
> The TiVo Series 3 had it. The remote is far superior on it to the one I had on my TiVo Series 2, or my DirecTiVos.
> 
> ~Alan


No argument here!  Though I would call the DirecTV a solid 2nd place. I just wish DirecTV offered MLB remotes too. Not a football fan, but I loves me some baseball!


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Looking at the info and pics, I assume that the NDA has ended for the TiVo-engined box?

I would have thought (by the lack of earlier info and pics) that they had a pretty strong NDA.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Guindalf said:


> Looking at the info and pics, I assume that the NDA has ended for the TiVo-engined box?
> 
> I would have thought (by the lack of earlier info and pics) that they had a pretty strong NDA.


It depends on the NDA. An NDA for the press (aka a "Press Blackout") is likely what you're seeing the result of here. Also, the THR22 is now available in select markets as well.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

So you're press?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Guindalf said:


> So you're press?


I am many things.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Me too! I used to be an Editor-in-chief of several magazines - alas not quite in this industry - but I don't talk in riddles either!


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Does this need to be connected to phone line and internet?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> No argument here!  Though I would call the DirecTV a solid 2nd place. I just wish DirecTV offered MLB remotes too. Not a football fan, but I loves me some baseball!


Yeah... RF might actually give the DirecTV one 1st place in my eyes, but otherwise, (design and build wise), the deluxe TiVo remote wins.

For cost cutting measures, I haven't been turning on the heat, and being able to fast forward past commercials without taking my hands out from under my blanket(s) is a _GREAT_ feature.

~Alan


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> At the beginning DIRECTV sold the TiVo for life and then realised that it would include every dvr fee, non TiVo's, so they stopped.


No, that's not what happened. At the same time that DTiVo "account management" was transferred to DirecTV, the option to buy lifetime service for DTiVos ended. DirecTV never sold this option. However, anyone who had already bought it had the lifetime status for DVR service transferred to their DirecTV account and kept it for life, no matter what hardware was active.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

How responsive is the UI?

How responsive is the remote for Trickplay commands?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Maleman said:


> Does this need to be connected to phone line and internet?


There is no phone or internet requirement. The box does not have to phone home to Tivo, ever. There are no nag messages. All guide data and software is delivered over satellite.

In order to use pay-per-view, you must have a phone line or internet connection.

In order to use On Demand or Swivel Search, you must have an internet connection.

You can connect directly to a router through the ethernet port, or you can use a DECA to share the same connection as your other receivers use through the Cinema Connection kit.



Sixto said:


> How responsive is the UI?
> 
> How responsive is the remote for Trickplay commands?


I'm withholding judgment until it's been on for 24 hours, just to be fair.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you for answering my questions 

I can just switch out my hr22 with a TiVo box? Two coax leaving the dish to the back of the TiVo. Setup and call to activate? Same access card? Or it comes with a new access card?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Maleman said:


> Thank you for answering my questions
> 
> I can just switch out my hr22 with a TiVo box? Two coax leaving the dish to the back of the TiVo. Setup and call to activate? Same access card? Or it comes with a new access card?


It's not really a switch. You can order one if you're in one of the markets where they're available today. It will come with a new access card. You can then deactivate one receiver if you want to.

As for the price, that depends on what DIRECTV wants to offer you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"sbl" said:


> No, that's not what happened. At the same time that DTiVo "account management" was transferred to DirecTV, the option to buy lifetime service for DTiVos ended. DirecTV never sold this option. However, anyone who had already bought it had the lifetime status for DVR service transferred to their DirecTV account and kept it for life, no matter what hardware was active.


DirecTV offered it for a short time as well,and also had a deal where It was included with premier for a time.


----------



## gatorbait2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Does the peanut remote support both IR and RF? Thanks


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

gatorbait2 said:


> Does the peanut remote support both IR and RF? Thanks


Yes it does! The RF is a godsend!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yes it does! The RF is a godsend!


Does the Peanut work with a standard HR?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Does the Peanut work with a standard HR?


Follow up question: If so, does the slo-mo button work with a standard HR for instant slow motion?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> Does the Peanut work with a standard HR?





David Ortiz said:


> Follow up question: If so, does the slo-mo button work with a standard HR for instant slow motion?


The remote will work with an HR2x in IR mode. It programs RF differently so I did not test that. The differences:


The TiVo button is used in lieu of the MENU button
The Slow button does nothing
The Format button does nothing
The Thumbs Up/Down buttons do nothing
The Live TV button does nothing
There is no equivalent for the LIST or EXIT buttons on the RC6x remotes.

All other buttons work as their equivalents on the RC6x remotes.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

stephen431 said:


> DirecTV Cinema is listed as a supported item on the press release at the beginning of this thread, and the email I just got from TiVo.


See the DTV feature comparison chart here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver


Stuart Sweet said:


> Now to be clear, I think some On Demand content is available, but not the movies that are pre-delivered to your hard drive, the ones that show up with a checkmark in a green circle.


I'm just a bit unclear about the distinction between DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV Cinema Plus and pre-loaded content. Does no DirecTV Cinema mean nothing in the 100s but you do get the equivalent VOD from the 1,000s? Or as you suggest you get the 100s but not the pre-loaded content?

It pretty easy to read both the DTV chart and the TiVo announcement as VOD only.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bodosom" said:


> See the DTV feature comparison chart here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver
> 
> I'm just a bit unclear about the distinction between DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV Cinema Plus and pre-loaded content. Does no DirecTV Cinema mean nothing in the 100s but you do get the equivalent VOD from the 1,000s? Or as you suggest you get the 100s but not the pre-loaded content?
> 
> It pretty easy to read both the DTV chart and the TiVo announcement as VOD only.


Directv has 400 movies that you can choose from that are on vod that will actually download via sat instead of over the Internet like the rest of their vod offereings. this is so people without Internet can also see some of the more popular vod movies. This unit will not do that, or per load your hard drive with a few movies. However, since These movies are also available via the Internet for vod download, I don't think this makes one bit of difference to anyone who hooks up their unit to the Internet.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> The remote will work with an HR2x in IR mode. It programs RF differently so I did not test that. The differences:
> 
> 
> The TiVo button is used in lieu of the MENU button
> ...


What has been your experience with the responsiveness of the UI, and the responsiveness of the remote for Trickplay?

Both relative to the HR21/22/23 with the DirecTV stock firmware, and just in general as an ordinary user.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> ... if those movies are also available via on demand, then it doesn't matter, so this is really only an issue if you aren't going to hook it up to the Internet.


Or if your link is below minimum. E.g. you have a modem or sat. Internet connection. TiVo used to stash stuff on the disk that it "broadcast" at 3am. I'm not sure what the issue is here but the SD DVRs have the same limitation per the chart (and I don't have one to check) but it seems odd if you can't queue up a movie on ch. 164.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bodosom" said:


> Or if your link is below minimum. E.g. you have a modem or sat. Internet connection. TiVo used to stash stuff on the disk that it "broadcast" at 3am. I'm not sure what the issue is here but the SD DVRs have the same limitation per the chart (and I don't have one to check) but it seems odd if you can't queue up a movie on ch. 164.


Movies n channel 164 are not the issue at all. We are talking about movies that aren't in any linear channel.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Directv has 400 movies that you can choose from that are on vod that will actually download via sat instead of over the Internet


I don't understand your perspective. If I set up a future recording for a movie in the 100s and it doesn't appear in my playlist until that future date I consider that PPV not VOD.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Movies n channel 164 are not the issue at all. We are talking about movies that aren't in any linear channel.


Perhaps that's what you're talking about but I want to know what DTV means. All the movies in the 100s are called DirecTV Cinema as opposed to the Internet VOD system which is called DirecTV Cinema Plus.

On the one hand it's silly that those channels would be unavailable but it's also silly to imagine DTV can't cache content on the THR22.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Sixto said:


> What has been your experience with the responsiveness of the UI, and the responsiveness of the remote for Trickplay?
> 
> Both relative to the HR21/22/23 with the DirecTV stock firmware, and just in general as an ordinary user.


I would rate the overall UI speed to be on par with the HR24 with the SD UI.

Scrolling the guide is about the same speed. I can page though about 18 screens of guide data in 15 seconds (note that the TiVo interface does not 'scroll' like the DirecTV interface).

The guide itself comes up in about 1.5 seconds in live TV and about 2 seconds during a recording.

Swapping tuners (or TrickPlay) takes about 4 seconds. The average channel change takes about 2.5 seconds.

The TiVo Central menu comes up in about 1.75 seconds. It's another 2 seconds to open the Now Playing list.

It takes just a hair over 2 seconds to start an SD recording and about 2.5 seconds to start an HD recording.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bodosom" said:


> I don't understand your perspective. If I set up a future recording for a movie in the 100s and it doesn't appear in my playlist until that future date I consider that PPV not VOD.


It's not perspective, it's how it actually works.

Of the 400 shows I am talking about, only a few of the top ones are also on a ppv linear channel.

All the rest of the programs you can not set a recording for on any linear channel. It will record off of a sat channel that you can not access and will never see. DirecTV has said that the TiVo can not record any of those programs via sat. So the only way to get those programs is if you have internet connected, because they are also available via Internet.

Another way to put it, DirecTV figured out how to make 400 ppv movies available to download to their dvrs, instead of the maybe 50 or so that are available to be recorded or watched now via linear ppv channels. They did this for those customers that do not have Internet. They have said that this feature is unavailable on the TiVo. This means in order to get more choices than what is on the linear channels, you will have to have your TiVo connected to the Internet.


----------



## BHYDE-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Will the THR22 Tivo peanut remote control unit also control my Tivo Premiere XL? 

MY HR24 sits next to a Premiere XL and if I replace the HR24 I don't want every use of either remote to be controlling both boxes.

(Although maybe if i like the new Tivo enough I'll sell my two Tivos on Ebay.)


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

What I have read is that the THR22 remote is not compatible with any older DTiVos nor any standalone TiVos. It is, more or less, compatible with HR2x models.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The thr22 remote will not control other tivos.


----------



## BHYDE-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The thr22 remote will not control other tivos.


That's good news. Thanks for the info. just need to wait until it's released for CT.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Forgive my total ignorance of these newer DTV DVRs. I searched this thread and the First look thread for Multi Room and got no results. I have hacked DiretTiVo units now and have been waiting and waiting and waiting for DTV DVR with TiVo again. If it is not TiVo it is not TV. Lovely wife is TiVo ized and hates any other interface. I have some foggy notion of what SWiM is. We travel full time and use a simple two LNB circular dish at this time as the auto dishes for RVs only have the one cable system that I assume is SWiM. I am glad that the new DVR can still use the old connections from a simple dish. 

That all said, I understand that the new DVR will not do the things shown on the DTV ads that show picking up a show room to room. Don't really care at all about that feature. What we MUST have is the ability to watch any recorded program in either of our rooms as we can presently do with the hacked and getting really long in the tooth DirecTiVo units. Is there any way to watch a program recorded on DVR 1 on DVR 2 and vice versa. This cannot be an output feature it must work over the ethernet or other dedicated wiring. 

Another item I think is not an issue is that we cannot hook the unit to the internet, only to a LAN within our RV. I see that software over satellite is there. Is it possible to not ever get new software? All DTV (with TiVo) and Dish products in the past have been worse after new software than better. I am of the school that if it ain't broke don't fix it.

Hoping for Multi Room Viewing like any reasonable TiVo supports. When we were landed I had 5 HT TiVo units. All ten tuners were usually recording. With just four now my lovely wife and I have to decide on limited variety in our TV watching. 

Thinks in advance for any answers and forgiveness of my ignorance of DTV HD.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> If it is not TiVo it is not TV. Lovely wife is TiVo ized and hates any other interface.


We were the biggest TiVo fans ever a few years ago. In fact, my wife had a TiVo antenna ball on her car and we had several TiVo dolls the kids played with. Took a couple of months to get used the the D* interface, but now we're very glad we did and neither one of us have a desire to go back to TiVo.



Jerry_K said:


> Is there any way to watch a program recorded on DVR 1 on DVR 2 and vice versa.


No.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And to answer one of his other questions, if there is a new software update out, it will come to the new tivos, no way to stop it, period. On a side note, you don't need to hook them up to phone at all anymore, and most features work without internet too. These aren't like old tivos. You also can not hack them in any way.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> We were the biggest TiVo fans ever a few years ago. In fact, my wife had a TiVo antenna ball on her car and we had several TiVo dolls the kids played with. Took a couple of months to get used the the D* interface, but now we're very glad we did and neither one of us have a desire to go back to TiVo.
> 
> No.


Thanks for the very quick reply.

Vis a vis other interfaces, we have tried them all at the kids houses. Not user friendly in any way shape or form.

If not multi room, then it is a very expensive and not too heavy boat anchor. And since it is a TiVo interface, I suppose at some point in time someone smarter than me will figure out a hack.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Swapping tuners (or TrickPlay) takes about 4 seconds.


I think that, by Trickplay, he means FF, REW, Pause, SKIP, BACK and resuming from such. How responsive is the unit to PAUSE? Is there a noted lag? When resuming from Trickplay, how long before the sound comes back? Or does it come back on instantly with the video?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> Vis a vis other interfaces, we have tried them all at the kids houses. Not user friendly in any way shape or form.


Yep, we thought the same thing.

What we didn't realize is that there's a big difference between trying something for a few hours and trying something for a month or two.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Is there any way you can port scan the IP for the Tivo? I'd be interested to see if it has that backdoor webserver that lists recordings and lets you download unprotected recordings. Is there a way to get your MAK from the menu? I don't remember exactly where, it's been a while. Access to the webserver would be dependent on being able to get your device's MAK


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh and one more thing, it was asked but I didn't see it answered, are the component and HDMI outputs both active at the same time?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

JosephB said:


> Oh and one more thing, it was asked but I didn't see it answered, are the component and HDMI outputs both active at the same time?


Yes. All video outputs are active simultaneously.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry if this was already posted, but are the old DirecTiVO menu-# shortcuts still there?

E.g., you used to be able to punch in Menu-2 to express to the TDL, IIRC.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> Sorry if this was already posted, but are the old DirecTiVO menu-# shortcuts still there?
> 
> E.g., you used to be able to punch in Menu-2 to express to the TDL, IIRC.


Yes, pressing TiV0-# works the same.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yes, pressing TiV0-# works the same.


That's macro heaven for Harmony users, then, who are limited to 5 steps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yes, pressing TiV0-# works the same.


All the Tivo+number codes I tried worked... I didn't have a list of all of them.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Spartanstew,

Tried to pm this but the forum does not allow me to pm with few posts and would not allow me to post twice to get to pm so here is my thousand word treatise spamming up the forum.

There really was no need to clutter up the thread on the forum. 

Just wanted to say that we stay for months at a time at our kids home as we are retired and travel full time. So we get a very long look at the various boxes. 

Traveling is one of the reasons I had to get rid of four of our five Series 3 TiVo units. Many times all ten tuners were recording. Satellite is the only option in a campground so back to DirecTV and the dusted off DirecTV boxes. Switched to cable because DTV broke the DirecTiVos for a while with goofy program listings. We went to cable for cheaper and better at the time. 

Now I have been patiently waiting for the claimed DTV HD DVR with TiVo interface. So it comes along with a total crippling in that it is not MRV. 

We have used the TiVo interface now for 12 years. When we first got the DirecTiVo I had to go out of town on business for two weeks. Handed my lovely wife the peanut and showed her two buttons and select. By the time I got home there wasn't an open hour for me to record my programs she had it full on the to do list. 

At the same time my parents were living with us. My dad was 87 at the time. Handed him the peanut, showed him the Guide button and did not get one call while I was on the road. He found all his favorite programs and even discovered the Western channel. 

So finally a couple questions for you. Do you have more than one Rupert DVR? If so, can you watch any program in any room at any time?

I really need to evaluate this very carefully because the cost of the boxes are miniscule compared to the cost of a portable dish that receives HD. 

I am really just considering this because one of my long in the tooth DirecTiVo units is starting to pixelate.

Thanks for all your input,


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Jerry_K said:


> So finally a couple questions for you. Do you have more than one Rupert DVR? If so, can you watch any program in any room at any time?


With Dish Network DVRs, you have a TV1 and TV2 output. The TV2 output is SD-only and will mirror the programming on the TV1 output. Other than that, you can get a VIP922 with the built-in SlingBox feature and watch the DVR via your network, though again it's mirroring what's on the main screen. Beyond that, Dish Network doesn't offer a multi-room viewing solution similar to DirecTV's implementation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> Spartanstew,


I did receive your PM and replied.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I slipped it through before I got posts to PM deleted. I have your message and must post this to be able to reply to you. 

Thanks again spartanstew

And yes dirtyblueshirt we are painfully aware of the limitations of the newest Dish products. Spent two months with that system in North Carolina. And I thought the original Dishplayer which Charlie Ergen crippled with new software was bad. It was that software crippling that sent me to DirecTV and the DirecTiVo.


----------



## RySmith (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone try the old hidden remote codes to see if they work?

Select-Play-Select-9-Select = Clock in lower corner
Select-Play-Select-30-Select = 30 Second skip (guess this isn't needed any more)

Those were the two I used regularly......don't remember the others


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

RySmith said:


> Anyone try the old hidden remote codes to see if they work?
> 
> Select-Play-Select-9-Select = Clock in lower corner
> Select-Play-Select-30-Select = 30 Second skip (guess this isn't needed any more)
> ...


Those do not work, and I almost want to say the 30 sec skip was gone during the reign of the Series 3, but that was 4 years ago for me, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Series 3 had 30 second skip. Over on Tivo Community someone said all the Tivo + a number codes still worked.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All the Tivo+number codes I tried worked... I didn't have a list of all of them.


Since I haven't needed to use them in a long time I don't know how up to date this list is but here's what I used to use.

http://tivo.drosoph.com/


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> With Dish Network DVRs, you have a TV1 and TV2 output. The TV2 output is SD-only and will mirror the programming on the TV1 output. Other than that, you can get a VIP922 with the built-in SlingBox feature and watch the DVR via your network, though again it's mirroring what's on the main screen. Beyond that, Dish Network doesn't offer a multi-room viewing solution similar to DirecTV's implementation.


FWIW, a couple of years ago I helped a friend set up a Dish HD DVR. It had two outputs, one HD and the other SD. They could mirror, but they could also watch separate live programs or separate recorded programs.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Question: why cant I buy this outright?:eek2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Maleman said:


> Question: why cant I buy this outright?:eek2:


They're currently only available as a lease.

Mike


----------



## alk3997 (Feb 7, 2011)

One quick question on upgrading my old HR10-250 HD-Tivo to the THR22. My HR10-250 is still running with its 1.5TB of hard drives. I'd hate to lose some of what has been recorded. Can I still access the HR10-250 hard drives even if I unsubscribe that unit and replace it with the THR22? Since I own the HR10-250 (not lease) I'll have the hardware here, but just won't have it connected to the DirecTV disc.

Any issues with that? I seem to remember running the HR10-250 unconnected when we had to evacuate due to Hurricane Ike (took the Tivo with us to the in-laws).

That's my one issue with upgrading now.

Andy


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

alk3997 said:


> Can I still access the HR10-250 hard drives even if I unsubscribe that unit and replace it with the THR22? Andy


Once you tell Directv to Deactivate the HR10-250 it is Disabled so you can't view what it on it.

However, I have heard that if you disconnect the HR10-250 before you call Directv to Deactivate the HR10-250 then you can watch what is recorded on that DVR.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Maleman said:


> Question: why cant I buy this outright?:eek2:


As Mike said, All DirecTV receivers acquired via DirecTV are only available as a lease item.


----------



## watmi07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't find any information on setting this up on direct tv site as instructed to go to.
Any help greatly appreciated.
Regards.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

watmi07 said:


> Can't find any information on setting this up on direct tv site as instructed to go to.
> Any help greatly appreciated.
> Regards.


What version of Windows is running on your computer, and can you be specific down to the edition (i.e. Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows 7 Home Premium, etc)?


----------



## watmi07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Windows XP service pack 3.
But can obtain Windows 7 if necessary.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

watmi07 said:


> Windows XP service pack 3.
> But can obtain Windows 7 if necessary.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Yes, you'd need at least Windows XP Media Center Edition, or any version of Windows Vista/7 that includes Windows Media Center (such as Home Premium or Ultimate editions).


----------



## watmi07 (Jan 10, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yes, you'd need at least Windows XP Media Center Edition, or any version of Windows Vista/7 that includes Windows Media Center (such as Home Premium or Ultimate editions).


OK, I now have a windows 7 home premium system on my network.
Any further information is greatly appreciated.
Again, I thank you for your time.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

watmi07 said:


> OK, I now have a windows 7 home premium system on my network.
> Any further information is greatly appreciated.
> Again, I thank you for your time.


I theory, if you use Windows Media Center to set up the shares, it should be visible via the THR22. I know I've done it before, but I can't seem to get it working myself at the moment. I know Stuart got it working, I'm sure he'll chime in here shortly.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Maleman" said:


> Question: why cant I buy this outright?:eek2:


Why would you want to?


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)

I noticed in the first look that Network Remote Control is supported. Does the TiVo iPad and iPhone apps work with the THR22?


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

sbiller1 said:


> I noticed in the first look that Network Remote Control is supported. Does the TiVo iPad and iPhone apps work with the THR22?


No. The iPad app is not supported.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

sbiller1 said:


> I noticed in the first look that Network Remote Control is supported. Does the TiVo iPad and iPhone apps work with the THR22?


Oddly enough, no they don't work at this moment.


----------



## alk3997 (Feb 7, 2011)

Richierich said:


> Once you tell Directv to Deactivate the HR10-250 it is Disabled so you can't view what it on it.
> 
> However, I have heard that if you disconnect the HR10-250 before you call Directv to Deactivate the HR10-250 then you can watch what is recorded on that DVR.


Thank you! I would not have thought about that. That must be why it still worked when I used it remotely in 2008.

I'll just have to put a couple of covers on the Sat inputs to remind me not to hook the HR10-250 back up again after we get the THR22.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked/answered in this thread already, but has anyone heard anything solid about when these units will be rolled out nationally? I know "early 2012," but I'm chomping at the bit.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd say, late winter early spring. That's all I've got right now. 

The THR22 does not work with the TiVo iPad app or the DIRECTV iPad app.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Not sure about the D* iPad app, but it DOES work with the D* Scheduler Android app.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is true, it works with the scheduler for the smartphones but not with the tablet app at all.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

alk3997 said:


> Thank you! I would not have thought about that. That must be why it still worked when I used it remotely in 2008.
> 
> I'll just have to put a couple of covers on the Sat inputs to remind me not to hook the HR10-250 back up again after we get the THR22.


EXACTLY!!! If it was connected when you asked Directv to Deactivate it then a code was sent to the HR10-250 to Disable Viewing of Recordings.

However, if the HR10-250 was disconnected it would not receive the code to Disable Viewing of Recordings already on it.


----------



## watmi07 (Jan 10, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I theory, if you use Windows Media Center to set up the shares, it should be visible via the THR22. I know I've done it before, but I can't seem to get it working myself at the moment. I know Stuart got it working, I'm sure he'll chime in here shortly.


Thanks,
Tried setting that up still doesn't work.
Stuart must have missed the posting.
Maybe Directv removed this advertised feature?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

watmi07 said:


> Thanks,
> Tried setting that up still doesn't work.
> Stuart must have missed the posting.
> Maybe Directv removed this advertised feature?


TiVo didn't remove the feature, Stuart has it working in his First Look guide.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You need to use TiVo desktop to share music and photos. I don't think the version that supports the THR22 is available to the public yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Windows media Center doesnt work.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You need to use TiVo desktop to share music and photos. I don't think the version that supports the THR22 is available to the public yet.


Gotcha. So it's an on-hold feature. Go figure


----------



## watmi07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Windows media Center doesnt work.


Thank you to both you gentlemen for clearing this up.
I will wait patiently for directv to advise when this will be available.
Have a great Holiday!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

watmi07 said:


> Thank you to both you gentlemen for clearing this up.
> I will wait patiently for directv to advise when this will be available.
> Have a great Holiday!


Keep in mind, TiVo Desktop software comes from TiVo, not DirecTV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Right. I'd contact them for availability.


----------



## mrblog (Mar 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The THR22 does not work with the TiVo iPad app or the DIRECTV iPad app.


I get why the iPad app won't work, but it's odd that I can't use the little iPhone app to setup a recording remotely, since I can do that on the old TiVo HD HR10-250 DVR. Hopefully they plan on supporting this feature (at least) in the future, since it worked on the older DirecTV Tivos. Seems like an odd thing to leave out.


----------



## mrblog (Mar 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That is true, it works with the scheduler for the smartphones but not with the tablet app at all.


The two new THR22 DVRs I just got set up don't show up on the iPhone app, i.e. cannot be selected to schedule a recording on the iPhone app, FWIW.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmmm.... I'll ask about that


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got my THR22 delivered and hooked up Friday and I want to confirm a couple of things with other owners:

1) True or False? The THR22 does NOT support On Demand. It DOES however support Cinema, which is Pay Per View Movies. (Initially I thought it was an internet connectivity issue but I have mine connected to the internet via an Ethernet cable.)

2) Is there a way to program the THR22 remote in order to get the "true" 30 second skip instead of the 30 second fast forward that comes built in?

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You should get on demand if you are connected to the internet, but I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't like all DVRs and takes a little time to actually load all the channels and programs into the guide. What do you get when you tune to channel 1000?

On demand will not work at all if you are not connected to the internet, where as some of it will work with DirecTV DVRS without an internet connection.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The THR22 cannot get Cinema delivered via satellite but it will get on demand. You cannot get Home Premier, NBC Universal or ABC programming on demand.


----------



## elmofongo (Dec 19, 2011)

OK looks like On Demand finally appeared, it just needed time.

Thanks


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Regarding viewing programs on the HR10 after deactivation - that works fine. The HR10, like the older DTiVos, does not block you from viewing recordings without service. You don't even need the dish connected. This is NOT the case with the "DirecTV Plus" DVRs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"sbl" said:


> Regarding viewing programs on the HR10 after deactivation - that works fine. The HR10, like the older DTiVos, does not block you from viewing recordings without service. You don't even need the dish connected. This is NOT the case with the "DirecTV Plus" DVRs.


I'd also imagine the new he tivos don't let you do that either.


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

Is there a way to program the THR22 remote in order to get the "true" 30 second skip instead of the 30 second fast forward that comes built in?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

kencrane said:


> Is there a way to program the THR22 remote in order to get the "true" 30 second skip instead of the 30 second fast forward that comes built in?


Give this a try, it works for the HR10. Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

On the HR (not THR) models, do a keyword search for 30SKIP, select all then done. That implements skip rather than slip. To go back, do a keyword search for 30SLIP. Don't know if that will work on the THR or not.


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

hiker said:


> Give this a try, it works for the HR10. Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select.


Unfortunately this does not work for me. Do you have the THR 22 & if so did it work for you?


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

carl6 said:


> On the HR (not THR) models, do a keyword search for 30SKIP, select all then done. That implements skip rather than slip. To go back, do a keyword search for 30SLIP. Don't know if that will work on the THR or not.


I don't have a HR - anyone out there with a THR who knows if it is possible to program a 'true' 30 second skip?


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Maybe. Having made so many wrong statements about this I don't want to stick my neck out again... but it seems now the most likely culprit is the way that recordings are created and stored. So, changing this would probably take a rewrite of the filesystem followed by a lengthy time after a download where the DVR was unavailable because it was moving files.


Well, if we are going to speculate I'll chime in with my own. I have years of experience reverse engineering the software on black boxes so have some related experience. I'd have to guess the designers chose to "discard" some of the incoming i-framesets rather than trying to control the output frames to the TV. This would make the output jerky no matter what you did. You could just discard more sets to move forward faster. The end result would be that all FF speeds would have the same level of jerkiness but move through the picture quicker - which is exactly how the D* software boxes behave. This contrasts with how Tivo boxes appear during FF at all speeds.

The only solution would be to rewrite the entire FF code around the output from the chips - likely not a trivial undertaking if you didn't start out that way.

In the end it doesn't matter why or what. What matters is how the FF works for your particular purpose. I like silky smooth FFx1 so prefer Tivo in that regard.

I suggest we stop speculating - it's not really helpful.


----------



## dmm (Feb 14, 2012)

We just signed back up for DirecTV after over a year hiatus, so they enticed us with "we want you back promotions" which basically were the same as new customer promotions. We got new dish, half price plan for 12 months, and free HR24. 

I am a long time TiVo fan (from the R10 days) and miss its ease of use compared to the often awkward menu and UI of the HR24. I'm thinking of having them send us the THR22 but I have a few questions:

1. Does the THR22 show the Rotten Tomatoes score, like the HR24. 

2. Can the THR22 show a mini picture while in In the Guide and other menu areas?

3. I understand the THR22 is not compatible with the iPad app for viewing content. But is it compatible for scheduling? What if I leave the HR24 on our system while running a THR22-- does that change the answer?

4. If I really like the above three features, will I find the THR22 a step backward?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dmm said:


> ....
> 
> 1. Does the THR22 show the Rotten Tomatoes score, like the HR24.
> 
> ...


1. No

2. No

3. I don't think so.

4. Yes.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Remote scheduling with the iPad app should work fine - it works with my HR10.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an iPhone. Do either the Directv or TiVo iPhone apps work to schedule shows on the THR-22?


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

drumdude said:


> I have an iPhone. Do either the Directv or TiVo iPhone apps work to schedule shows on the THR-22?


Yep, they work.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Do the old remotes from the Hx2x receivers operate the Tivo? I'm not a peanut fan and am curious about what button is the Tivo button?

Also, what about code sets with having a HR24 in the same console center.


----------



## Heynonny (Jul 11, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Do the old remotes from the Hx2x receivers operate the Tivo? I'm not a peanut fan and am curious about what button is the Tivo button?


Yes. Menu.


----------



## shadowbozo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I finally had two THR22's installed last weekend. They seem to work well since my wife is not complaining. I have an HR-24 for myself. I didn't want to spend the extra $$$ for the third DVR.

Today I called to get a replacement THR22 since the hard drive in it is so loud. When my wife, who is hard of hearing, complains about the grinding noise, I knew it was time to call.

We shall see how long it takes to get it.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, now that I have a THR22 I tried remote scheduling with the iPad app. The app listed the THR22 and allowed me to select it for scheduling a season pass, and then said it had been successful, but the next day I went to check the THR22 and there was no sign of the request. Has anyone else gotten this to work?

I will try the web scheduler next...


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

sbl said:


> Well, now that I have a THR22 I tried remote scheduling with the iPad app. The app listed the THR22 and allowed me to select it for scheduling a season pass, and then said it had been successful, but the next day I went to check the THR22 and there was no sign of the request. Has anyone else gotten this to work?
> 
> I will try the web scheduler next...


I've tried a few times using the web scheduler and it's always worked. Unfortunately I don't have an iPad. If you'd like to send me one (nothing fancy) I'll be happy to try it out for you


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Tested a single recording from the iPad yesterday and it worked. My guess is that I tried it earlier when the index had not been fully processed.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I can't find another mention of this, but if you go to the program details page of a recorded program and press Info, one of the things it will display is the percent remaining of the disk. 

I note that the graphical free space indicator, which is mentioned in First Look, is not described in the manual.


----------



## StL_Don (Dec 10, 2008)

sbl said:


> .
> 
> I note that the graphical free space indicator, which is mentioned in First Look, is not described in the manual.


It is mentioned in my manual on page 4. You control it from the Now Playing List by pressing the Enter button. This also lets you change sort and group options.

Don


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Hard to believe this is still unsupported. I miss my old TiVo something bad, but I cannot live without Whole Home.



Bartman94 said:


> I don't know about you... but the TiVo unit not having Whole Home capabilities is an absolute deal breaker for me by itself; not even counting the rest of the features of the HR34. 5 tuners on the HR34 to only the standard 2 on the TiVo unit... say goodbye to recording conflicts with the HR34. 1TB of recording space built in to the HR34; even though I use a 2TB external eSata enclosure, the 1TB internal is still double the space that the 500GB TiVo includes. Picture-in-picture on the HR34... 3D capability which the TiVo doesn't have... the list just goes on and on.
> 
> The DTV TiVo unit only works for those who either only have 1 television in their home, don't need to share programming between rooms, or those who are just blinded by the TiVo brand and want it regardless of how inferior it is. I used to be a huge fan of TiVo and dream of DTV finally getting an HD version... but unless TiVo can come up with something that tops the HR34 which I doubt they ever will as they're headed out of business, then there's just simply no reason to get the new TiVo unit instead of the HR34.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

EricG said:


> Hard to believe this is still unsupported. I miss my old TiVo something bad, but I cannot live without Whole Home.


Yeah, it's a shame because the Tivo Premiere (non D* unit) has Multi Room Streaming which works amazingly well (no surprise).


----------



## drmanny3 (Sep 1, 2011)

I setup the unit at my parent's home. The one problem we did have was that I could not find an acceptable code for the Sony Home Theater. It is a relatively new unit 2011. That is going to be a big problem for my parents. They will need to use the Sony remote to control the volume of the sound. Anyone out there have some ideas on how I can get the peanut remote to work with the Sony. The Sony unit is the HT-SS380

Thanks,
Manny


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

drmanny3 said:


> I setup the unit at my parent's home. The one problem we did have was that I could not find an acceptable code for the Sony Home Theater. It is a relatively new unit 2011. That is going to be a big problem for my parents. They will need to use the Sony remote to control the volume of the sound. Anyone out there have some ideas on how I can get the peanut remote to work with the Sony. The Sony unit is the HT-SS380
> 
> Thanks,
> Manny


You originally posted this problem in Dec 2011. What have they been doing in the meantime? Did you end up using IR or RF?

You've never said so I'll ask ... Did you try ALL the codes listed for Sony? Were the lights on remote blinking properly to indicate accepted code entry?

I don't have the book in front of me but the code entry is different for sound than for power on/off. Are you sure you used the right button combo and codes for sound?


----------

